
Beijing: Residents Must Pass Facial Recognition Test to Surf Internet - dmitrygr
https://www.theepochtimes.com/beijing-launches-new-rule-residents-must-pass-facial-recognition-test-to-surf-internet_3099181.html
======
BlameKaneda
> "In cities and public spaces such as train stations, airports, government
> buildings, and entrances of museums, police use smart glasses to check each
> passerby’s identity and whether they have a criminal record.

> Inside classrooms, facial recognition technology monitors each student and
> reports their actions to the teacher and parents.

> Even inside public restrooms, tourists and residents have to use facial
> recognition system to get toilet paper."

It's become far too commonplace.

